

Doctor Who: Aberdeen researchers reveal 'average' face of Time Lord - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-25466389

======
officialjunk
i sure hope that they don't start casting doctors that only look like this
average face, as suggested in this article.

